# Two dogs and a stroller: advice for walking



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Yesterday I put a 10lb sack in a stroller and attempted to take the dogs for a walk. Smokey (without the stroller) walks in front of me on a prong and a retractable. He has amazing recall but does have a tendency to pull. Zeeva (without the stroller) walks beside me on a prong and a leash. She will pull if something peaks her interest.

We got maybe a block and a half when Smokey's retractable got caught on the stroller. I tried to free it and in the process the stroller fell to the side and I dropped Zeeva's leash. I know I looked like an idiot but many dogs don't get daily walks and here I was trying to adjust. So we brushed ourselves off and tried again. 

I couldn't do it and I don't see if this can get easier with practice. I had difficulty when I needed to do poopy patrol. When someone had to walk by. With the pace. With control. I fell somewhere in there but the stroller remained upright and the leashes were this time entangled in my hands.

I need advice. Even if I won't be able to take both dogs with the stroller, the dynamic with 1 dog and a stroller still seems impossible to me.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello Zeeva! Well, never attempted anything like that.. I think that if Smokey would heel like Zeeva, you could get that clip thing that attaches the 2 dogs side by side..thereby using one leash, and both dogs at your side. Good luck


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Curious minds would like to know why your practicing with a stroller and walking dogs?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure..but good to hear from you..


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Curious if you have tried just one dog and mastering that, then adding the other. I have read some things about practicing inside the house, teaching it like any other command, if your house is big enough, or in the back yard. 

If it were me I would try the back yard thing with one dog.. teaching each how to walk with the stroller, treats invovled, and all that, like you normally would. I might not use the retractable with the stroller for feear of what you described about it getting caught. Could you use a normal leash?



llombardo said:


> Curious minds would like to know why your practicing with a stroller and walking dogs?


I could make an assumption.. but we all knows what happens when we assume...  So yes.. please share this minor detail!

And YES! I am happy to see you posting. I have missed you.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

It has been a long time but I used to walk one dog and a stroller and I don't remember having problems. Perhaps you should back up and try doing one dog at a time and see if that works. Also it is important to note that your dogs know that you are walking a 10 lb. sack and they don't have any particular feelings toward that sack. When there is actually a baby (I am assuming you are practicing for a baby) they will learn to be more careful because they will not want to hurt their baby. I think this may be just part of a bigger picture and that picture is that they learn to be "gentle with the baby" (those are the words I used all the time) at all times. And of course baby should learn to be gentle with the dogs as well. The dog I had when my kids were babies was a huge barker but I taught her to be quiet when the baby was sleeping. I think that teaching them that they have to behave differently around the baby may help a lot with the walking problems.

Also if I were you I might get rid of the flexi leash in this situation. It is just more leash to tangle with everything. Plus it could burn the baby if the leash goes out too fast and the baby grabs it somehow.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think a lot of dogs sense when a baby is in the stroller. Right now there is nothing in the stroller that means anything to them. 


I would not use a retractable leash and never attach them to the stroller. The leash with two clips is great. I use that and I'm able to walk all three GSDs without issue.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Should there be an announcement? 

Walking one dog at a time for training would be the way to go. Both will still get daily training with the stroller walking, just separate.

This will contradict what others have suggested..... If I remember right, and without going back through posts.... there have been some reactive issues with one or both of your dogs? If that is the case, I suggest that you do not use the 2 dog clip/leash. If one reacts, it will drag the other dog into the mix and you have that with a baby in a stroller in the mix to... a disaster. Work on the individual training, then walking both of them - on separate leashes - with the stroller. If needed, get a trainer to come in and work with you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Amina!!!! Nice to see you!

First, I would take Smokey off the retractable leash. I am not a fan of those for many reason. 

Second, I would do one dog at a time for safety reasons. There is only one reason you would be testing a stroller and walking the dogs. Teach the dogs to always stay on one side of you. I wouldn't be easy on corrections either. It's a safety issue.

Can you hire a trainer to come in and work with you specifically for this? This article might help you
How to Walk Your Dog -- With Your Baby


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its easier with a 3 wheel, jogging stroller. They don't tip so easy. No retractable though. What I found with every dog we had while my kids were in a stroller, it was easier to let them walk next to the stroller and not try and make them stay in heel position. I'd just park the stroller with the brake on to pick up poop. I'd park the stroller, down the dogs, and pick it up. If you're talking about one of those umbrella strollers, don't even bother. They tip easy enough without dogs. I used one of those snuggly things too. We covered a lot of ground with a sleeping baby in that.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I made hubby hang onto the stroller while I had the dogs or I pushed the stroller while he had the dogs. I did not take dogs and kids at same time without hubby.


----------

